# Leaving on a jet plane...



## ROID (Aug 4, 2015)

Don't know when I'll be back again.

I'm going on a grand adventure today.


----------



## ROID (Aug 4, 2015)

The beginning....


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 4, 2015)

have fun and dont do anything the captn wouldnt do


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 4, 2015)

OfficerFarva said:


> I think you meant don't do anything the captn would do..


that makes more sense if you actually think about it


----------



## ROID (Aug 4, 2015)

True story.

Arrived at my room and a methedout chick is next door. 

No shit, I'm watching her kid at the pool while she is getting stoned in her room.

She is a 5.9 though and no over weight, of course.

Tapping it


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 4, 2015)

lolz, this forum is sinking to new lows


----------



## Tesla (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## charley (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 5, 2015)

This is the beginning of a new end


----------



## the_predator (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## ROID (Aug 6, 2015)

good way to start my Thursday.

ROID has a broken heart.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 6, 2015)




----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 7, 2015)

Sorry to hear ROID. At least you still look like Bill Murray!


----------



## maniclion (Aug 8, 2015)

http://youtu.be/H6EZkIaJcCI


----------



## maniclion (Aug 8, 2015)

http://youtu.be/H6EZkIaJcCI


----------



## ROID (Aug 9, 2015)

Manic, you're still around. I've missed you.


----------



## ROID (Aug 9, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> Sorry to hear ROID. At least you still look like Bill Murray!



yeah, good point


----------

